# plasma cutter



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Never had a plasma cutter so I don't really know what to look for. I am starting to weld some mild steel making some yard art and such and thought a plasma cutter would be a benefit. Prices are all over the place $500 and way up. If 1/4" or less is my thing what would I need for home owner duty? Thanks, GG


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have an ESAB plasma cutter that's pretty old and is way more than you need for light work. With any you need a good supply of DRY AIR so a big compressor is needed for long cuts. They have new ones that weigh less than thirty pounds that do the job of my old one that weighs ninety pounds and have smaller torches that are easier to use. I am a big fan of Miller but I think they start out around $1300.00 and I don't know if I would mess with a no name brand, if you do get extended warranty and a supply of expendables, tips etc. With practice you can do some really detailed cutting with one, I would look for a model with the easiest to use torch. Mine is really cumbersome to use but with enough air will cut half inch plate. I use a straight edge when I cut plate, also have a circle cutter that I rarely use. You might find a good used one at a welding supply but beware of pawn shops. I got lucky mine was given to me.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a hypertherm powermax 45 it's small & cuts 1/4" like poop through a goose. I bought it new online a few years ago for ~$1K. A quick search failed to find them at that price. Hypertherm is a plasma cutter company, that's what they make, not welders. We have some of the lower end Millers at work and it seems there's always something broke on them. They do see a lot of abuse. Not sure if the Hypertherm runs on 120V or not, I believe it does, mine is hooked up to 230. 

Yes, you do want to use filtered/dry air. If I had to do it over, I'd have spent the money I used on a filter to buy a nitrogen bottle (I already have the regulator). It would be cleaner & quieter. If you anticipate heavy use, that probably wouldn't be practical but you'll need a decent size compressor for longer cuts. I believe some of the Millers (and others maybe) have onboard compressors.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Get a hypertherm powermax 30 air, Great little unit and onboard air. We have a thermal dynamics and the hypertherm I mentions. I find my self using the hypertherm more often and for a 30 amp machine it cuts through 1\4" really well.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information guys, that helps get me going in a good direction.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I have this one from Eastwood and love it, if I need to burn thicker than 3/8's I use a buddies that will burn 1"

http://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-plasma-cutter.html


> Versa-Cut 40 Plasma Cutter easily slices through materials up to 3/8" thick.
> â€¢Works with 110v or 220v AC input
> â€¢20' torch cable; 10' ground cable with clamp
> â€¢Rated 40-amp output
> ...


JOhn


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

house wolf said:


> I have a hypertherm powermax 45 it's small & cuts 1/4" like poop through a goose. I bought it new online a few years ago for ~$1K. A quick search failed to find them at that price. Hypertherm is a plasma cutter company, that's what they make, not welders. We have some of the lower end Millers at work and it seems there's always something broke on them. They do see a lot of abuse. Not sure if the Hypertherm runs on 120V or not, I believe it does, mine is hooked up to 230.
> 
> Yes, you do want to use filtered/dry air. If I had to do it over, I'd have spent the money I used on a filter to buy a nitrogen bottle (I already have the regulator). It would be cleaner & quieter. If you anticipate heavy use, that probably wouldn't be practical but you'll need a decent size compressor for longer cuts. I believe some of the Millers (and others maybe) have onboard compressors.


 I was at Aeriform in Port LaVaca looking at these when and was fixing to buy either a Miller or one of the Hypertherm's when a friend of mine walked in. He pulled me to the side and said come to his shop I could have his in as is condition. I bought around a hundred dollars worth of electrodes and tips and a ceramic ring with holes in it and found a loose wire in the plug from the torch and bam, the old baby fired up!








I still would like one of the new small units like the Hypertherm's.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

I bought a cheap one off Ebay a couple months ago. Read some reviews and decided on the one below. I'm using it for auto projects mainly. So far I have had no issues.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pilot-Arc-P...878448?hash=item41a1e2ef70:g:sGAAAOSwhh5TpMn-


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

For just hobby and medium duty stuff around the house I bought this one from Northern Tool. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200632006_200632006 for $664. It works well for what I want to do so far.


----------

